# Princess Jewel At The Park



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

Nice photos, Princess Jewel is looking lovely!.


----------



## LynnC (Nov 14, 2015)

Awww sweet Princess Jewel  . Glad she's doing well!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Princess Jewel looks great, interesting how Moose visited with his buddy the Paint, he's beautiful.


----------



## diane0905 (Aug 20, 2010)

Looks like a lovely area for Princess Jewel to be. She's so pretty. The horse is beautiful too. Funny what dogs choose to ignore at times. Maybe with repeated visits they will become buddies too.


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

Thanks for sharing the pics and the story about Sir Moose.


----------

